# Ausable float



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

I know people float sections of the Ausable for trout and spot a car at the end of the float. Are there any areas that a guy could float for trout with a 14' with a 9.9 hp outboard and motor back with out spotting a car? PM if you want.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I've seen guys fishing below McKinley bridge with gas motors. I don't know where the gas motors are prohibited. It might go all the way to mio?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I used to launch at Camp 10 (Mio Pond) and motor up to Parmalee, camp and float back the next day


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Conners flat.I have motored from there up to wakely. Even went aways up the south branch.Need a short shaft.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Interesting. I didn't realize you could use motors above mio. I tried to find the motor regs on the Dnr site but wasn't successful. Anyone got a link or know where it is specifically?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

There are no motor regs.
A guy could take a jetsled up the holy waters. But ole rusty might jump clean out of his grave and sick his dogs on em.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

No kidding. Learn something new every day. Luckily for me. I don't own a jet sled so I'll let him rest in peace.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

brushbuster said:


> There are no motor regs.
> A guy could take a jetsled up the holy waters. But ole rusty might jump clean out of his grave and sick his dogs on em.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The tough part is finding a place to launch. I might have water skied the Holy Waters in my younger days, behind a jet boat. :yikes: Rusty's Dad, Cal, might not have been thrilled to hear about that.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Fishndude said:


> The tough part is finding a place to launch. I might have water skied the Holy Waters in my younger days, behind a jet boat. :yikes: Rusty's Dad, Cal, might not have been thrilled to hear about that.



Too dangerous to ski that stretch unless you set your rope to 41' off. Lol.


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

I was just trying to find the same info. It is "highly recommended" that you don't use motors on the natural and scenic section which is mio to alcona. That is according to the forestry service. I will try to find the link. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

vampile said:


> I was just trying to find the same info. It is "highly recommended" that you don't use motors on the natural and scenic section which is mio to alcona. That is according to the forestry service. I will try to find the link.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lots of folks use motors to motor through the backwaters at the end of a float. Try motoring up early and floating back so you don't rile the water at dusk which is prime time right now. A few years back I almost got run over by some guys in an airboat at dusk, couldn't believe how fast they were running in low light. Fast enough that I couldn't get out of the way when they came around the corner. Swamped my waders with their wake when they swerved to avoid me. I thought the noise was a forest service plane flying low for some sort of survey and didn't even think about backing out of the river when I heard them coming. If there's a next time I'll be moving quicker. :lol:


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

kzoofisher said:


> Lots of folks use motors to motor through the backwaters at the end of a float. Try motoring up early and floating back so you don't rile the water at dusk which is prime time right now. A few years back I almost got run over by some guys in an airboat at dusk, couldn't believe how fast they were running in low light. Fast enough that I couldn't get out of the way when they came around the corner. Swamped my waders with their wake when they swerved to avoid me. I thought the noise was a forest service plane flying low for some sort of survey and didn't even think about backing out of the river when I heard them coming. If there's a next time I'll be moving quicker. :lol:


Why shouldnt he motor up at dusk?
The river isnt just for us fly anglers Kzoo. Its for all to enjoy anytime day or night. That includes motor craft, marathon paddlers training at night, inept kyakers , aluminum canoe renters even the orvis donning idiots. The sooner people understand that the friendlier people will be torward one another on the river.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## grouse25 (Dec 28, 2010)

I feel it's kind of a common courtesy to not be motoring up right at prime time. 99.9 % of the guys on the river at that time are there for the same reason. But I try not to get bothered by much cause you see all kinds this time of year. It's like a hiker walking through the woods November 15th lol......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

grouse25 said:


> I feel it's kind of a common courtesy to not be motoring up right at prime time. 99.9 % of the guys on the river at that time are there for the same reason. But I try not to get bothered by much cause you see all kinds this time of year. It's like a hiker walking through the woods November 15th lol......
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It doesnt bother me one bit. Same thing with marathon paddlers. Yet some folks get downright rude and nasty over it. I just have to think its not your damn river. I dont know if its still there or not but there was a sign up from wakely on a guys dock that said marathon paddlers stir up the the water. I talked to a few buddies that train for the marathon, they said hes a dink and hes not the only one.Then there was the guy just below stephans that use to sick his dogs after marathon paddlers.
Just seems to me people get too bent out of shape over a fish.Everyone has a right to be on that river anytime.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

My plan was not to tear up and down the river. I was just looking for area where I would not have to take two vehicles to be able to spot a car. Whether I Motored up and fish back, or fished down and motored back would not mater. I fish primarily spinners.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

bigbuck said:


> My plan was not to tear up and down the river. I was just looking for area where I would not have to take two vehicles to be able to spot a car. Whether I Motored up and fish back, or fished down and motored back would not mater. I fish primarily spinners.


I just fish flies and dont keep fish so i have no idea what gear you can use on conners flat anymore,but if you check the regs and your good to go then you can launch at conners flat landing and motor up, the river is flat and wide and narrows at the south branch its deep but watch for encroaching sand bars in places.,you'll find more wood in the water up from the SB. 
DONT GO DOWN from conners landing. Gets shallow and rocky below the launch.
Ive never taken a v hull up just flat bottoms with my ss 10

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

brushbuster said:


> It doesnt bother me one bit. Same thing with marathon paddlers. Yet some folks get downright rude and nasty over it. I just have to think its not your damn river. I dont know if its still there or not but there was a sign up from wakely on a guys dock that said marathon paddlers stir up the the water. I talked to a few buddies that train for the marathon, they said hes a dink and hes not the only one.Then there was the guy just below stephans that use to sick his dogs after marathon paddlers.
> Just seems to me people get too bent out of shape over a fish.Everyone has a right to be on that river anytime.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I wish those dogs lots of luck trying to catch one of those marathon canoes. 

Sent from out in the woods.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

brushbuster said:


> It doesnt bother me one bit. Same thing with marathon paddlers. Yet some folks get downright rude and nasty over it. I just have to think its not your damn river. I dont know if its still there or not but there was a sign up from wakely on a guys dock that said marathon paddlers stir up the the water. I talked to a few buddies that train for the marathon, they said hes a dink and hes not the only one.Then there was the guy just below stephans that use to sick his dogs after marathon paddlers.
> Just seems to me people get too bent out of shape over a fish.Everyone has a right to be on that river anytime.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I agree. If you play on public land you gotta assume others will be enjoying it too. Whether it's fishing or not. Two years ago I had a grouse hunter pass within 30yds of my bear bait as I sat in the tree. You just gotta grin and bear it.


----------



## rstafford (Jun 20, 2014)

I've seen guys in drift boats motor up from the Mio Pond and then fish down. They go up by the Whirlpool. I do believe there is a launch around there also but it is kind of steep. Get to know a local and give them 20 bucks to take your car down and drop it off for you. Lots of nice people in the world if you look.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

"...even the orvis donning idiots." Brushbuster, you preach tolerance others, yet you toss that out? I live about five miles from an Orvis store. The next closest shop is the always disappointing Bass Pro fifteen miles beyond. Only an idiot would not realize that to be a logical shop. The quality is good, and if you shop sales, their inflated prices are easily tamed. Gifts from family can add to the Orvis wardrobe. I am comfortable with your ignorance, but I am confused by your hatred of the Orvis brand. Do share?


----------

